# Searching for yummy Chocolate Fudge Cake



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

I posted this under the Baking Pastries General section but did not get any response. I wonder if any of you have a similar recipe to share. This particular chocolate fudge cake that I had tried in a famous Far East bakery is simply irresistable. It is basically a chocolate sponge cake covered in chocolate fudge, which has a soft, light and smooth texture.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It sounds like a chocolate sponge cake with ganache. This forum is for professionals, so I assume you are familiar with these things.


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

momoreg, thanks for your help but ganache it is not. I would think it is more a chocolate fudge with some custard in it. The frosting is rather smooth, has a slightly firm texture and does not taste very sweet. It is obviously the owner's secret recipe that has made the cake very popular and successful.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I have the recipe for a super chocolate cake, in fact I would go as far as saying it by far the best I have tasted, though it is NOT a fudge cake.
I might have aready posted it here,. qahtan


----------



## firiki03 (Oct 20, 2006)

gahtan, I presume you are referring to the Rich Stout Cake that you have posted some time ago. From the sound of it, I do believe it is a delightful chocolate cake. Thanks a lot. I will probably give it a go one of these days. I guess the elusive recipe that I am looking for is still out there somewhere. In any case, it looks like I have to experiment on my own.


----------

